# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Opzione Irap

## Sandrabit

Un imprenditore individuale in contabilità ordinaria che vuole continuare a servirsi del metodo semplificato per la determinazione dell'Irap, non deve fare alcuna comunicazione, giusto? :Confused:  Non si ha l'obbligo della comunicazione entro il 30 maggio se non voglio esercitare l'opzione ...  :Confused:  Scusatemi ma con tante novità sono un pò confusa ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile

Leggi questo

----------


## pippus63

A parte l'obbligo dell'applicazione per i tre anni, a mio avviso, determinare l'IRAP  partendo dal conto economico,  dovrebbe risultare sempre favorevole al contribuente (se le ditte hanno costi non deducibili ai fini del TUIR) o quantomeno non dovrebbe comportare svantaggi. 
Quindi pensavo di consigliare l'opzione alle ditte che seguo e che sono in contabilità ordinaria. 
Risulta anche voi ? 
oppure mi è sfuggito qualcosa? 
Grazie 
pippus

----------


## Enrico Larocca

In generale l'opzione conviene *ma resta l'obbligo di contabilizzare costi e ricavi secondo i principi contabili*. Quest'aspetto &#232; stato molto trascurato specie in rapporto a soggetti che in genere contabilizzano secondo *comportamenti fiscali*. Dal 2008 in presenza di cespiti ammortizzabili che possono produrre  consistenti plusvalenze di tipo ordinario ovvero contributi in conto impianti, per la quota annuale, si potrebbero determinare situazioni di tassazione che prima non c'erano o che prima consentivano, per il principio di derivazione dalla normativa IRES/IRPEF, una tassazione ripartita, soltanto perch&#232; in base ai principi contabili  questi elementi sono considerati ricavi iscritti nel C.E. Attenzione dunque alle scelte. 
Saluti

----------


## pippus63

grazie  
pippus

----------


## swami

scusate è ... ma dove lo trovo il controllo per la comunicazione?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> scusate è ... ma dove lo trovo il controllo per la comunicazione?

  Non va operato nessun controllo ma soltanto l'autentica del file, poich&#232; l'applicazione che gestisce l'opzione controlla direttamente la completezza del file. 
Saluti

----------


## swami

> Non va operato nessun controllo ma soltanto l'autentica del file, poichè l'applicazione che gestisce l'opzione controlla direttamente la completezza del file. 
> Saluti

  lo speravo ... ma i file mi vengono puntualmente scartati xchè nn sono stati controllati  :Frown:

----------


## swami

xchè sono sempre io quella con la nuvoletta fantozziana in testa?  :Confused:

----------


## pippus63

scusa, ma ti vengono scartati da Entratel oppure dopo l'avvenuta spedizione? 
c'è scritto qualcosa tra le motivazioni dello scarto?  
io li ho autenticati oggi, spediti e tutto è andato bene.  
pippus

----------


## swami

> scusa, ma ti vengono scartati da Entratel oppure dopo l'avvenuta spedizione? 
> c'è scritto qualcosa tra le motivazioni dello scarto?  
> io li ho autenticati oggi, spediti e tutto è andato bene.  
> pippus

  scartati da entratel per il mancato controllo  :Embarrassment:  
ma stò risolvendo ... mi sono scaricata il programma dell'ADE ed invierò tutto da quel programma anzichè dal gestionale  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chiarimenti

Avete fatto qualche calcolo per verificare l'effettiva convenienza dell'esercizio dell' opzione, considerando che la stessa è irrevocabile per tre periodi d'imposta mi sembra veramente un salto nel buio. Quale orientamento avete seguito? :Confused:

----------


## sapcons

Io nel dubbio opterei per la revoca. 
A proposito dove riclassificheresti i rimborsi chilometrici in B9 - B7 o in 14 del conto economico come da art. 2425 cc. 
Grazue

----------


## sapcons

> In generale l'opzione conviene *ma resta l'obbligo di contabilizzare costi e ricavi secondo i principi contabili*. Quest'aspetto è stato molto trascurato specie in rapporto a soggetti che in genere contabilizzano secondo *comportamenti fiscali*. Dal 2008 in presenza di cespiti ammortizzabili che possono produrre  consistenti plusvalenze di tipo ordinario ovvero contributi in conto impianti, per la quota annuale, si potrebbero determinare situazioni di tassazione che prima non c'erano o che prima consentivano, per il principio di derivazione dalla normativa IRES/IRPEF, una tassazione ripartita, soltanto perchè in base ai principi contabili  questi elementi sono considerati ricavi iscritti nel C.E. Attenzione dunque alle scelte. 
> Saluti

  Enrico,
a tuo parere la scelta dell'opzione obbligherà a non inquinare più il conto economico con voci di tipo fiscale ? 
Sempre a tuo parere i costi km che un amministratore di sas si fa rimborsare per le trasferte con l'opzione verrebbero dedotti dall'imponibile IRAP o continuerebbero a dessere indeducibili come avviene oggi secondo le regole del TUIR ? 
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si non sar&#224; possibile inquinare fiscalmente il conto economico. Secondo me potrebbero essere dedotti dall'imponibile IRAP.

----------


## sapcons

> Si non sarà possibile inquinare fiscalmente il conto economico. Secondo me potrebbero essere dedotti dall'imponibile IRAP.

  A tua parere potrebbero essere dedotti in quanto riclassificheresti tali rimborsi km in B7 o in 14 e non in B9 ? 
Inoltre se ho ben compreso dal monito di Danilo una sas che è in ordinaria per scelta che dovesse scegliere l'opzione  si vedrebbe obbligata a riclassificare il CE secondo i principi contabili e con la struttura del 2425 cc ? 
Grazie

----------


## sapcons

> In generale l'opzione conviene *ma resta l'obbligo di contabilizzare costi e ricavi secondo i principi contabili*. Quest'aspetto è stato molto trascurato specie in rapporto a soggetti che in genere contabilizzano secondo *comportamenti fiscali*....  
> Saluti

  Ciao Enrico, 
Approfitto della tua cortesia per chiederti se nel caso volessi optare per il nuovo metodo a quale implicazioni / maggiori oneri contabili andrei in contro ? 
Il suddetto aspetto cosa comporta all'atto pratico per una sas che ha scelto l'ordinaria per opzione ? 
Si tratta del solo onere di rappresentare nel libro inventari il bilancio riclassificato secondo il 2425 e 2426 del cc  o mi sfugge qualcosa d'altro ? 
Per me è importante verificare il maggiore aggravio di evt adempimenti contabili a fronte di un beneficio derivante dal fatto che la voce rimborsi km verrebbero considerati come deducibili nel nuovo metodo diversamente da quanto accade con quello "fiscale" del TUIR.  
Ti ringrazio per il tuo cortese contributo. 
Buona giornata.

----------

